# AIM your way ?



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

so AIM your way contacted me this morning, he says they just got the freddy mac contract in WA (where im located) and TN. he says there is a HUGE work load. does anyone have any info ? good? bad? whats there pay sheet look like ? I only ask because they apeare to one of the companies that want you to fill out all the paperwork and jump thru all the hoops before giving up a price sheet and I just don't have the time to waist if its not worth it....any info would be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> so AIM your way contacted me this morning, he says they just got the freddy mac contract in WA (where im located) and TN. he says there is a HUGE work load. does anyone have any info ? good? bad? whats there pay sheet look like ? I only ask because they apeare to one of the companies that want you to fill out all the paperwork and jump thru all the hoops before giving up a price sheet and I just don't have the time to waist if its not worth it....any info would be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


We gave them a shot a couple of years ago and it was not worth the trouble. The pay was low like just above a regional low and their technology sucked. The people in their office had no clue what was going on because none of them ever lasted more than a week. I grew tired of the constant turnover and quit. They contacted one of my contractors and worked him direct so I quit dealing with him and he let his insurance lapse. I know because the insurance company sent me a notice. 

They apparently don't care if a contractor has insurance? All their properties in Southern, Illinois we are now getting through NFR, or Service Link. They must have lost that contract?


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

We worked for them for a month That was 6 months ago and still have not got paid the $2000 they owe us


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They also called us today. I'm not rolling thru rural Tenn on a long distance promise. We must have done work for them years ago but it couldn't have been much since I can't remember anything about them. My office boss says that every contact she ever had with them was always with a different person. Never asked for insurance, licenses, etc. That is a red flag to me. And yes, the update process was old timey.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> so AIM your way contacted me this morning, he says they just got the freddy mac contract in WA (where im located) and TN. he says there is a HUGE work load. does anyone have any info ? good? bad? whats there pay sheet look like ? I only ask because they apeare to one of the companies that want you to fill out all the paperwork and jump thru all the hoops before giving up a price sheet and I just don't have the time to waist if its not worth it....any info would be greatly appreciated:thumbup:


they're Bunch of IDIOTS Waste your time applying with them. Its your choice


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

WELL......4 POSTS AND NOT A SIGLE GOOD THING SAID?......THATS ALL I NEEDED TO HEAR, I WILL NOT BE TAKING THEM UP ON THERE OFFER. THANKS GUYS :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

All Island Handy said:


> WELL......4 POSTS AND NOT A SIGLE GOOD THING SAID?......THATS ALL I NEEDED TO HEAR, I WILL NOT BE TAKING THEM UP ON THERE OFFER. THANKS GUYS :thumbup:


They're you go then. When everybody voices there opinion like that, theirs not much more you can conclude. 

:wacko:  :surrender: :001_unsure: :no:

Good Luck!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Whenever companies would tell me that we needed to fill out all of their paperwork before we could get a price sheet I automatically threw the paperwork out.
The first thing I used to look at was the pricing. If it was garbage then why even waste the time with the rest of it.


----------

